# no privileges in phpMyAdmin



## SIFE (Jun 27, 2009)

Salamo Alikom
i had install MySQL 5.1.33 binary version for FreeBSD ,also i had executed the mysqll_install_db for initial privilege ,now when i logging to phpMyAdmin as root i see no privilege  
to create database ,why ?


----------

